# Angeln in Roermond??



## Dennis20989 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Wollte vllt in den nächsten Wochen ,mit Kollegen, mal mein Glück in Holland an einem See versuchen.
Habe keinen Angelschein und habe bisher auch nur an Forellenteichen gefischt.

Somit wollte ich mich mal an Zander Hecht und Barsch wagen und sie versuchen mit dem Spinnen zu überwältigen. Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung, wo ich in Holland am besten Angeln kann und dabei wollten ich mit meinen Kollegen noch Zelten. In einem Beitrag habe ich von Roermond gelesen, dass würde mich sehr interessieren da ich aus Bochum Wattenscheid komme und es ja net alzu weit wech ist.

Also wäre nett wenn vllt jemand ne Adresse von diesen Campingplatz in Roermond hätte oder einen anderen an der Grenze von Holland, und auch diese Posten würde.

Meine letzte Frage gilt dann noch diesen Scheinen für Holland das man auch an dem Gewässer angeln darf, wo man den herbekommt (Adresse wäre auch sehr nett wenn die jemand hat)

MFG Dennis


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

moin moin,
ich kann dir nicht viel sagen, aber frag mal udo561. der hat nen campingplatz in leukemeer...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hi,
am bessten mal alles durchlesen 
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hallo 
Marina oolerhouske ist Ideal.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> ich kann dir nicht viel sagen, aber frag mal udo561. der hat nen campingplatz in leukemeer...
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi Jogi,
hier am Leukermeer ist blöd 
Keine Fische und der CP ist teuer 
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

:-D
stimmt, die fische hasta alle weggefischt^^. Die haben jetzt alle angst vor dir und sind abgehauen. 

grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Denk an die Schonzeit!!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Noch 2 Wochen dann gehts los.Boot ist schon im Wasser aber ich habe mein Angelzeug noch nicht fertig mir fehlt noch der Antrieb vieleicht liegts am Wetter oder ich hoffe noch auf die gute Feh.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

am 03.06. gehts direkt mit Barschli los. Nachangeln auf Zander!!! *freu!!!*
ich geh gleich noch n' paar Köfis holen...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Du brauchst den Vispas....!
*
Woher kommst du denn, wenn man fragen darf?* kriegst den schein nämlich auch in deutschland!

Mit dem Vispas kannste dann an den meisten Gewässern um Roermond angeln...


----------



## Dennis20989 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Du brauchst den Vispas....!
> *
> Woher kommst du denn, wenn man fragen darf?* kriegst den schein nämlich auch in deutschland!
> 
> Mit dem Vispas kannste dann an den meisten Gewässern um Roermond angeln...



komme aus Bochum Wattenscheid und habe zu dem keinen Angelschein

könteste mir vllt ne gute Adresse auch in Roermond sagen? (Schöner See mit ner Zelt gelegenheit wäre net schlecht)

MFG Dennis


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Brauchst in Holland auch keinen deutschen Schein...das schon mal als erstes...kaufen kannste den in verschiedenen Angelläden...vielleicht sagt dir jemand ne Adresse in deiner Nähe (deshalb die Nachfrage nach deiner Herkunft)...

Hab noch nie in Roermond gezeltet...fahre immer so rüber...

Gibt aber:

*Camping Hatenboer
**Comfortparc Euroresorts Wessem*
*Resort Marina Oolderhuuske*


----------



## Dennis20989 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Brauchst in Holland auch keinen deutschen Schein...das schon mal als erstes...kaufen kannste den in verschiedenen Angelläden...vielleicht sagt dir jemand ne Adresse in deiner Nähe (deshalb die Nachfrage nach deiner Herkunft)...
> 
> Hab noch nie in Roermond gezeltet...fahre immer so rüber...
> 
> ...




Ja dann werde ich mal nachsehen   

Vielen Dank schonmal dafür ^^


PS: Wie heisst denn der Platz wo du immer angelst, denn wenn kann ich ja auch nur vom Ufer angeln habe kein Boot oder Bootsführerschein^^


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Dennis20989 schrieb:


> PS: Wie heisst denn der Platz wo du immer angelst, denn wenn kann ich ja auch nur vom Ufer angeln habe kein Boot oder Bootsführerschein^^



:vik: Thomas , na los , wo angelst du denn ? :vik:
Gruß udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> :vik: Thomas , na los , wo angelst du denn ? :vik:
> Gruß udo


 
Ja  jetzt sagmal wo|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hi,
ja , der Thomas ist ja zumindest mal Roermond Kenner , der wird einem  Anfänger ja sicher mit ein paar guten Angelstellen unter die Arme  greifen , würde ich ja auch machen.
Damit der Anfänger das erste mal ans Wasser in Roermond kommt und gleich  auch ein paar Zander , Hechte und Barsche fangen kann.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dennis20989 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja , der Thomas ist ja zumindest mal Roermond Kenner , der wird einem  Anfänger ja sicher mit ein paar guten Angelstellen unter die Arme  greifen , würde ich ja auch machen.
> Damit der Anfänger das erste mal ans Wasser in Roermond kommt und gleich  auch ein paar Zander , Hechte und Barsche fangen kann.
> Gruß Udo



Ja in das wäre echt mal sehr nett denn viele Fische habe ich bisher nicht an Forellen teichen überwältigen können.

Hoffe einfach mal das es jetzt mit Zander Hecht und Barsch besser klappt   Also dem Spinn-Fischen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Also Roermond ist doof da würde ich nicht hin fahren!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Also Roermond ist doof da würde ich nicht hin fahren!


 Hallo
warum nicht Roermond???????????????;+


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Roermond ist super ,
da fangen selbst Anfänger Hechte , Zander und Barsche .
Ich würde mich jetzt auch nicht verwirren lassen, fahr blos nirgends anders hin .
Die Fische schwimmen jetzt alle von der Maas in die Seen bei Roermond 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Roermond ist super ,
> da fangen selbst Anfänger Hechte , Zander und Barsche .
> Ich würde mich jetzt auch nicht verwirren lassen, fahr blos nirgends anders hin .
> Die Fische schwimmen jetzt alle von der Maas in die Seen bei Roermond
> Gruß Udo


 
Genau so ist es, ich fange in Roermond immer sehr gut Von 10 Hechten sind 5 über 1m
Zander sind meisst 55-60 cm aber auch 90-100cm sind durchaus drin
und soviele Barsche über 40cm habe ich noch nie gefangen wie in Roermond


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Wieviele Angler sollen denn noch nach Roermond kommen. Naja bringt eh nicht viel, wenn man nicht weis wo die Fische stehen ;-)  Ich würde zum Udo fahren, dort fängt man die größten!!!!!


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ähhh...er hat nicht wirklich gefragt, wo ich angeln fahre oder? ^^ Ich glaub, ich muss mal meine andere Brille holen..irgendwas stimmt mit seinem Text da oben nicht... :-?

Falls du mal viele Forellen fangen willst, dann ab nach Heioord Dennis, da fängt jeder Novice seine Fische! Sind zwar keine großen Teiche, aber macht trotzdem Laune...

Gruß


Jep, am*

Leukermeer*        <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

sind Fische ohne Ende !!!


----------



## BSZocher (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Roermond ist super ,
> da fangen selbst Anfänger Hechte , Zander und Barsche .
> Ich würde mich jetzt auch nicht verwirren lassen, fahr blos nirgends anders hin .
> Die Fische schwimmen jetzt alle von der Maas in die Seen bei Roermond
> Gruß Udo



...und dem Udo kannste nix zu R'mond glauben.
Der hat dieses Wasser seit jahren nicht befischt.
Er geht immer von seinem gut mit Fisch gefüllten Leukermeer aus.
Die Wirklichkeit sieht jedoch anders aus.

Willste Fisch fahr zu Udo. #h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Genau fahr zu Udo in Roermond wird es schwierig einen zu fangen, wenn du dich dort nicht auskennst


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, ich fange in Roermond immer sehr gut Von 10 Hechten sind 5 über 1m
> Zander sind meisst 55-60 cm aber auch 90-100cm sind durchaus drin
> und soviele Barsche über 40cm habe ich noch nie gefangen wie in Roermond



Hi,
siehste , hier der Beweis , Roermond ist ein erstklassiges Gewässer #6
Gruß Udo
ps. Leukermeer ist tot , echt jetzt , durch die Baggerarbeiten ist hier alles an Fisch abgezogen


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

@Dennis: Ohne einigermaßen gute Stellen wirste es schwer haben, Zander oder Hecht zu erwischen! Barsche findet man da ja schon schneller...

Ich würde an deiner Stelle, wenn du noch nicht allzu viel kannst, vielleicht erstmal Friedfische beangeln...da kannste dich fast überall in Roermond hinsetzen...und ganz wichtig...nimm dir vorher mal maps.google.de und suche dir paar Stellen raus, die dir gefallen..
dann n halben Tag Zeit nehmen und mitm Auto mal die Stellen abfahren und nachsehen, ob man dort angeln kann...du musst schon relativ viel Zeit in die Suche nach brauchbaren Stellen stecken, falls du Zander, Hecht und Barsch beangeln willst...

Ist einfacher gesagt als getan...

-------------------------

Was auch weiterhelfen könnte...versuche so oft, wie sich dir die Gelegenheit bietet, mit holländischen Anglern zu reden...sehr sehr viele sprechen ziemlich gut deutsch und verraten schon das ein oder andere Mal, wo man sich hinsetzen sollte...auch Zanderstellen werden ab und an preisgegeben...

-------------------------

Vielleicht gibts ja auch jemanden, mit dem du mal zusammen fahren kannst...wird aber schwierig...
Eventuell musste dich bei irgendjemanden gutstellen, bis derjenige dich vielleicht in einige "Geheimnisse" einweiht...


Ich drücke dir aber trotzdem die Daumen, dass du was fängst!!!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Genau es ist echt schwer, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Mitlerweile kenne ich die Maas sehr sehr gut und fange auch. Bei Udo ist das einfacher da kannste die Angler fragen, die nehmen dich dann auch mit aufs Boot und dort ist es viel viel einfacher einen zu fangen !


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Du könnstet auch mit dem Thomas mal zusammen fahren , der kennt gute  Stellen.#6
Dann sparste dir die Tage oder Monatelange Suche nach guten Angelstellen :q
 Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Is ja gut jetzt mit der Verarsche...  Er sachte, er will um Roermond angeln, also aus!! 

---------------

Hab genug Angelkollegen, mit denen man sich gerne austauscht über eventuelle Stellen und so weiter...bin gut bedient...
Man kann ja auch mal Namen nennen....Marcel, Daniel + Family, Ralf, ?Cap?, Benno + Freundin...hoffe, hab niemanden vergessen, sonst bitte beschweren


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ehm oke fahr dort hin, sei aber nicht enttäuscht,wenn du nichts gefangen hast, dann kannste die Schuld auf Udo schieben ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Rischtisch , und damit scheidet das leukermeer aus , da fängt man eh nix.
Jetzt muss sich nur noch ein Roermonder Angler bereiterklären einem Anfänger seine guten Stellen zu zeigen , ihm ne Montage zusammen stellen und ihm zu zeigen wie man Raubfisch fängt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

@Dennis: Wie am vorhergehenden Post von Udo erkennbar...jetzt ist dein Bemühen gefordert! Wir haben ja schon n bissl preisgegeben...aber Stellen, Montagen und so weiter solltest du jetzt suchen....


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ich verstehe hier so einiges nicht als ich das erste mal in Roermond geangelt habe hatte ich noch kein Boot.Da habe ich mir ne Landkarte genommen (das war noch nicht die Zeit von Google) leichtes Gepäck und bin die Stellen abgefahren die ich mir rausgesucht hatte. Dann habe ich mir meine Erfolge notiert usw. und glaube mal nicht das dier ein Holländer ne gute Stelle nennt.


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ab und an sind die Holländer so freundlich @ Zanderjäger...

Besser natürlich, wenn man auch hilfreiche Informationen für das Gegenüber hat...

Ich fands so geil, als ich letztes Jahr so viele Barsche gefangen hatte...einer nach dem anderen kam raus...mit nem Kollegen zusammen in 5 Stunden an die 70-100 Stück...die Holländer auf der anderen Seite beobachteten uns die ganze Zeit und als es denen zu bunt wurde und die Neugier überwog, kamen doch tatsächlich alle drei Holländer mit Abstand von bis zu ner halben Stunde nacheinander mitm Auto rübergefahren und wollten bei uns nachsehen, wie wir angeln und auf was genau...die haben schon echt Augen bekommen... 

Waren natürlich alle supernett....(logisch nä ) und neugierig bis über beide Ohren XD
Wir fandens einfach nur lustig


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hi,
früher gab es in Roermond im Touristikbüro und auch an der Rezeption so eine geile Gewässerkarte .
Da waren die Seen eingetragen und dann waren da gleich an verschiedenen Stellen die Fische abgedruck die man da fangen konnte.
Also so eine HotSpot Karte , gibt es die immer noch ?
Das wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ich weiß nur, dass das "VVV" (Touristikbüro) noch inner Stadt ist...habe da einmal ne Wochenendkarte für jemanden besorgt, aber ne Fischkarte haben die nicht rausgegeben...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ab und an sind die Holländer so freundlich @ Zanderjäger...
> 
> Besser natürlich, wenn man auch hilfreiche Informationen für das Gegenüber hat...


 Ich habe nicht gesagt das Holländer Unfreudlich sind im Gegenteil aber es sind auch Angler wie du und ich und gibst du hier eine Stelle preis mit allem was dazu gehört ich Glaube nicht,es ist wie am Forellensee der eine fängt und der andere macht was falsch


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass das "VVV" (Touristikbüro) noch inner Stadt ist...habe da einmal ne Wochenendkarte für jemanden besorgt, aber ne Fischkarte haben die nicht rausgegeben...



Früher ( bestimmt über 15 Jahre her ) bekam man diese Karten an der Rezeption von jedem CP , war mir ne gute Hilfe.
Da standen dann  zu jedem See einige Infos drin , auch auf welche Fische es lohnte zu angeln.
ist ja so das es Plätze gut da läuft Zander und an anderer Stelle eben Hecht.Für Neulinge in Roermond sicher nicht verkehrt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hatte dir nicht unterstellt, dass du Holländer unfreundlich findest...musst üben, genauer zu lesen...

Ich vervollständige den Satz nochmal für dich...

Ab und an sind die Holländer so freundlich und verraten einem mal einen guten Angelplatz @ Zanderjäger...

Und der letzte Satz von dir stimmt genau...wenn der eine fängt, dann heißt es nicht, dass es beim anderen auch auf Anhieb so klappt...ist meist echt Übungssache...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ich versteh einfach nicht, wieso Udo jeden hier noch Roermond schickt, wie man merkt willst du ja auch nicht, dass jeder zu dir geschickt wird und dort angeln oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ab und an sind die Holländer so freundlich und verraten einem mal einen guten Angelplatz @ Zanderjäger...

Sag hast du hier schon mal einen guten Angelplatz verraten habe dich schon genau verstanden.Sag den Jungen doch mal wo ihr die 100 Barshe gefangen habt.


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ich habe hier schon Stellen verraten...aber natürlich über PN...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Das ist OK


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

 Jutiiii


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich versteh einfach nicht, wieso Udo jeden hier noch Roermond schickt, wie man merkt willst du ja auch nicht, dass jeder zu dir geschickt wird und dort angeln oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?



Hi,
sorry , aber nicht ich schicke den TE nach Roermond , er hatte gefragt wo man in Roermond angeln kann 
Braucht keine Angst zu haben , der fängt dir nix weg , ist doch noch Anfänger und ist sicher froh wenn er mal einen Barsch fängt #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry , aber nicht ich schicke den TE nach Roermond , er hatte gefragt wo man in Roermond angeln kann
> Braucht keine Angst zu haben , der fängt dir nix weg , ist doch noch Anfänger und ist sicher froh wenn er mal einen Barsch fängt #6
> Gruß Udo


 ich denke mal so kurz vor Saisonbeginn werden die meisten Nervös das wäre als wenn man sich am Forellensee beschwert das heute so viele da sind.


----------



## Dennis20989 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Klar würde ich mich übern schönen Barsch oder Zander freuen, aber wie ihr schon sagt wenn man die Stellen nicht kennt wo der Barsch oder der Zander oder vllt sogar der Hecht steht hab ich schlechte Chancen.

Das ist mir schon klar, ich hab ja auch kein Boot oder so ich kann auch nur vom Ufer Angeln weiss ja nicht wie ihr das macht.

Bin froh wenn ich ein paar Fische fange die schon ne schöne Größe haben und ja muss ich dann mal sehen wenn ihr nix verraten wollt versteh ich das auch ^^

Mfg Dennis

PS: Ihr habt ja auch schließlich lange nach Stellen gesucht und ausprobiert mit den Ködern.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

:q ich bin auch z.Zt. in meinem ersten Maas-Jahr. Da ist natürlich auch Stellensuche angesagt. Allerdings bin ich mit nem Kollegen unterwegs, der schon letztes Jahr an der Maas geangelt hatte (zwar nicht sehr erfolgreich, hat aber 'n paar Stellen kennen gelernt) so, und nur fängt die Suche an. Aber das macht irgendwo auch Spaß, so die gegend zu erkunden.
Naja, am 03.06. pünktlich zum Schonzeitsende werden wir noch mal fahren. Wird wahrscheinlich ein Nachtangelt:vik: *Freu!*:l
naja, wir schau'n mal, ob was läuft...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Hotspot (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

An die GPS Freaks

bekannte Hotspots

Hecht : B51.201119 L5.960876
B51.204824 L5.978783
B51.166745 L5.924441
B51.175258 L5.942484

Zander : B51.204974 L5.981644
B51.199211 L5.980012
B51.179749 L5.927149
B51.173667 L5.865536

Barsch/Hecht :51.167146 L5.886310

Es gibt noch mehr tolle Stellen.Einfach im Sommer mal einen Wandertag einlegen,entlang der Maas das Wasser beobachten,dann sieht man die Hechte im Kraut stehen.
Allerdings nur die kleinen Krauthechte bis 60cm.
Die oben genannten Plätze sind keine Geheimnisse weil sie bereits in verschiedenen Angelzeitungen veröffentlich wurden,und sollten keinen Grund zur Diskusion geben.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Hotspot schrieb:


> An die GPS Freaks
> 
> bekannte Hotspots
> 
> ...



Hi,
super nett , Danke #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

ist das für's Uferangeln oder für auf'm Boot?;+

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## rab_rabbit (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Denk an die Schonzeit!!


 
Stimmt es, dass die Schonzeit bzw. das Fischen mit Kunstköder dieses jahr am 29.05. beendet ist ?
Habe folgende Info Dank Bordies gefunden:

In der Zeit vom *1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai ** ist es verboten mit folgenden Ködern zu angeln:


Wurm oder Wurmimitationen,
Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe),
Schlachterzeugnissen,
Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, kleiner als 2,5 cm,
totem Köderfisch
* Es gilt eine jährlich genehmigte Ausnahme gültig ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai bis einschließlich zum 31. Mai. Diese Ausnahme gilt allerdings nicht für das Angeln im/am IJsselmeer. Für das IJsselmeer gilt ein verlängertes Verbot vom 16. März bis zum 1. Juli. 

Bin dann nämlich am 29. am Wasser ....

Danke für Info #h


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

:q ne, am 29. darfst du noch nicht. Es heißt doch es besteht ein Angelverbot von x bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai... also darfst du am 29. noch nicht... Du armer :q musst du wohl am 30. los...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> :q ne, am 29. darfst du noch nicht. Es heißt doch es besteht ein Angelverbot von x bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai... also darfst du am 29. noch nicht... Du armer :q musst du wohl am 30. los...
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi,
und darüber ist man sich nicht einig , so wie mir bekannt ist darf man am letzten Sammstag im Mai schon wieder auf Raubfisch angeln.
 Es gilt eine jährlich genehmigte Ausnahme gültig ab dem letzten  Samstag im Mai bis einschließlich zum 31. Mai.
Und das sagt dann das man Samstags schon wieder ans Wasser darf 
Gruß Udo


----------



## rab_rabbit (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ups, da war ich wohl zu schnell, dann eben Sonntag :q

War mir nur nicht sicher, ob diese 'Ausnahmeregel' wirklich Gültigkeit hat. Habe meinen VISPas dieses jahr zum ersten mal, leider Alles nur in holländisch ...
Ansonsten kann ich das Fischen dort nur empfehlen, auch ohne Tipps konnten wir gut fangen und die Auswahl ist einfach irre groß!

Was will man mehr ....


----------



## Hotspot (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ist das für's Uferangeln oder für auf'm Boot?;+
> 
> Grüße
> Jogi


 
Alle Stellen sind zu Fuss erreichbar.
Für die Bootsangler ist jedes Krautfeld bzw Hafeneinfahrt oder Übergang von der Maas zu den Seen oder Mündungen der Flüsse und Bäche ein potentieller guter Angelplatz.Plätze wechseln etwas mit dem Wasserstand und Strömung in der Maas.
Freiwasserhechte ist schon etwas schwieriger,man muss halt die Futterfischschwärme finden.(Echolot oder gute Beobachtungsgabe).


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

okay.... *Koordinaten ausdruck*:vik:

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hääää...man darf schon an dem Samstag angeln, nicht am Sonntag...siehe Ausnahme, die Udo nannte!
Kannste beruhigt schon wieder auf Raubfisch angeln und keiner sagt was...deshalb nehmen ab diesem Tag leider die Kontrollen auch wieder schlagartig ab...


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist ja was los! :q
Leider hab ich den Thread jetzt erst bemerkt... #q

@Udo:
Hast schon recht. Schick ruhig alle Anfänger nach Roermond! :q
Das Gebiet ist so groß, da wird sich schon noch ne gute Stelle finden! 
Zumal det TE ja in Roermond angeln wollte.

@Thomas:
Von Dir hätte ich jetzt ein bischen mehr flexibilität erwartet!|supergri
Kannst doch ein zwei Stellen rausrücken...wenn er genau so viel (wenig) fängt wie wir die letzten male, dann kann er sich auch gleich eine x beliebige Stelle setzen! |rolleyes#q

@HotSpot: 
Du bist ja geil drauf! Ich glaub das hat es hier noch nie gegeben! Ich schau die Stellen gleich mal nach und streiche sie von meiner "HotSpot-Liste". Die Stellen werden ab jetzt überrant... :q

@TE:
Vielleicht kannst Du dich jam mal anschließen, wenn wir mit ein paar Jungs zusammen losziehen. Wird sicher das ein oder andere mal klappen dieses Jahr.


Es sei denn, Thomas kann sich nicht mehr von dem Forellenpuff lösen. :q|rolleyes

Udo haben wir ja auch schon so gut wie verloren!
Bei den Erfolgen in den letzten Wochen, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass aus Ihm ein Friedfischangler wird enorm an. #6:q
Udo, denk an die schönen Hechte aus 2009!! Sei stark! :vik:

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Es sei denn, Thomas kann sich nicht mehr von dem Forellenpuff lösen. :q|rolleyes
> 
> Udo haben wir ja auch schon so gut wie verloren!
> Bei den Erfolgen in den letzten Wochen, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass aus Ihm ein Friedfischangler wird enorm an. #6:q
> ...



Hi Marcel ,
ob du es glaubst oder nicht , Karpfen oder Schleien angeln kann genau so süchtig machen wie mit der Spinnrute unterwegs zu sein 
Ich dachte auch es wäre mir zu langweilig , aber wenn man im Schnitt alle halbe Stunde eine Schleie oder einen Karpfen am Haken hat dann macht das verdammt süchtig :q

Ich fahr dann auch nochmal für 2 oder 3 Stunde ein wenig Schleien und Karpfen ärgern ,
bis später mal ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ja Udo, das hab ich mir schon gedacht!
Hast ja auch ein geiles Gewässer vor der Tür! :k

Kann ich schon verstehen....aber zum Juni wirst Du doch sicher wieder umsteigen oder? 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Dennis20989 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier ist ja was los! :q
> Leider hab ich den Thread jetzt erst bemerkt... #q
> ...



Ja fände ich aufjedenmal echt cool mit euch mal angeln, wenn ihr so einen Anfänger dabei haben wollt der euch bestimmt viel Fragen wird ^^

Ansonsten könnte man ja mal ein Wochenende ausmachen wenn ihr damit einverstanden seid.
Hilfreiche Tipps von den Profis können ja nicht schaden.

Hab auch selber n Auto dann könnte man sich ja mal treffen damit ich das auch mal kennen lerne ^^

Mfg
Dennis


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hi Dennis,

von mir aus gerne! Ich habe kein Problem damit Dir ein paar Tipps zu geben und auch an gute Stellen zu fahren. 
Solange Du die Stellen nicht nachher hier postest...

Darfst auch nicht böse sein, dass hier keiner mit konkreten Stellen rausrückt. Wenns hier offiziell gepostet wird, ist der Platz ruck zuck wech bzw. nicht mehr gut!

Haben wir Anfang des Jaheres noch erlebt...da hat Udo einen Platz bekannt gegeben der vor Jaheren gut war.
Ein paar Tage später bin ich mit Thomas da vorbei gekommen und es standen 5  oder 6 Autos mit D Kennzeichen genau an der Stelle. :q

Aber wie gesagt, ich sag Dir gerne Bescheid wenn ich ne Tour mache. Kannst Dich dann ja anschließen oder auch nicht...wie Du magst. 

Ich denke Thomas sieht das ähnlich...#c
Oder Thomas?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Dennis20989 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> von mir aus gerne! Ich habe kein Problem damit Dir ein paar Tipps zu geben und auch an gute Stellen zu fahren.
> Solange Du die Stellen nicht nachher hier postest...
> ...




Das ist echt nett , dass mit den Angelstellen verstehe ich schon das ist kein Thema  Ihr musstet ja auch lange genug suchen bis ihr diese Stellen gefundet habt.

Ich weiss nur leider noch nicht sehr viel über Spinnen und wie man Stellen findet  hab mir jetzt auch schon die Zeitschriften : Derr Raubfisch und ESOX geholt damit ich mich mal ein bischen kundig machen kann.   Vllt lern ich ja daraus auch noch was   ist ja ein Versuch wert^^


Also bei mir ist es so , bin auch berufstätig und in der Woche halt bis 14.30 arbeiten und daher net so gut danach noch mal eben nach Holland zu fahren. Am Wochenende hab ich jedoch frei da hätte ich Zeit.

Mfg   Dennis


----------



## Dennis20989 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ich wollte dann auch am besten heute noch zum Angelladen und wollte euch den Profis nochmal Fragen stellen , was ich denn am besten so für Kunstköder kaufen sollte? Der Besitzer wird mich hoffe ich mal auch ein wenig aufklären und mir was empüfehlen doch zuvor wollte ich bei der Gelegenheit euch nochmal fragen?

Oder vllt ausser Kunstköder lese ich auch immer wieder Sbirolinos und GummiStopper wie auch das Stahlvorfach.


Habt ihr da vllt noch ein paar Tipps,  will ja schließlich auch nicht gleich alles falsch kaufen^^

LG  Dennis


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Ja, da werden wir schon am Wochenende mal nen Tag finden.
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir mit Material aus?
Hast Du schon eine Spinnausrüstung?
Wie sieht diese aus?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Das war jetzt quasie zeitgleich! :q

Was hast Du denn schon Rute/Rolle/Schnur!?
Hast Du schon irgendwelche Kunstköder?

Wie sieht Dein Budget aus?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Dennis20989 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Also ich habe zwei Routen die eher was für den <Forellenteich sind , denke ich zumindest.  Kenne mich da nämlich net aus.

Bei der einen Route handelt es sich um eine Teleskop Route die 3 m lan ist und mit einer Rolle von Silstar oder so, ist jetzt nix dolles. Da ist meine ich ne Schnurr von 0.22 m drauf. Bei der Teleskop Route steht noch 10 FT drauf aber was das heissen soll weiss ich nicht.


Die zweite Route hab ich mir mal aus Holland geholt, ist ne Steckroute mit 2,40 m und auf der ist schon ne bessere Rolle weiss aber net den nahmen. auf der Rolle ist auch ne 0,22 Schnur meine ich zumindest   denn die hab ich mal neu gemacht.

Ja an Kunstködern hab ich nix , was die Richtung Hecht,Zander oder Barsch betrifft.
Müsste mir wenn alles neu holen, war ja bis jetzt auch nur an Forellen-Teichen da ich ja keinen Angelschein habe.

Wollte mal einen machen aber dann hab ich es seien lassen weil meine Kollegen keine Lust hatten und ich auch nicht so oft angeln gegangen bin.

Dennis


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hi Dennis,

ich schick dir zu dem Thama mal ne PN.
Damit müssen wir ja den thread jetzt nicht spammen. :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Auch von mir ne dicke PN an dich, Dennis...hoffe, kannst damit was anfangen....frag ruhig noch n bissl, aber bitte per PN...^^

P.S.: Wenns Forellenruten sind, dann könnte das schwierig werden...da sollteste dir eventuell ne Spinne bis 60 € gönnen...mehr musses nicht unbedingt sein...
Ich hab eine von Exori und bin zufrieden...bin ja eh kein Vollprofi...mache das aus Spaß...wenn nix beißt, drissejal


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

ich habe ne Shimano Catana in 2,70 bg glaub ich bis 45 g oder so. Die find ich super, starkes Rückgrad und schnelle Spitze... die Kostet ca. 50€...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## micha1581 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

starkes Rückrad? das halte ich für ein gerücht...

vg


----------



## QWERTZ (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



micha1581 schrieb:


> starkes Rückrad? das halte ich für ein gerücht...
> 
> vg




Ich auch!!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

gut, für *mich* ist das hart.:q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

So noch 2 Sachen Samstag darf schon auf Raubfisch geangelt werden und die Kontrollen werden dieses Jahr verstärkt.
An alle Uferangler noch eins an fast jeder Stelle ist Fisch aber die meisten fangen nichts weil sie zu weit rauswerfen schaut nach den Schleppangeln warum die 5-8 m vom Ufer schleppen weil da die Kante ist die meist von 2,80m auf 4,20m abfällt.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> schaut nach den Schepanglern warum die 5-8 m vom Ufer schleppen weil da die Kante ist die meist von 2,80m auf 4,20m abfällt.



Hi,
ist hier bei mir noch krasser , die Kannte fällt bei meinem Maasabschnitt von 2 Meter auf 5,00 Meter ab und das auf einem Streifen von nur 3-5 Meter Breite.
Und genau da steht der Fisch , egal ob Zander oder Hecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Die Breite beträgt bei uns nicht mehr als 3m geht auch schon mal auf 5m runter wer diese kante nicht trifft fängt nichts wenn ich vom Ufer angle lege ich den köder auf 3,5 m für Zander Ideal für Hecht auf 2,5m oben auf die Kante klapt immer.Wenn ich sehe das mache Angler die 3,7m Ruten auspacken und dann 60-80m rausknallen und dann behaupten es gibt kein Fisch hier kann ich mich nur wundern,wenn ich den kleinen Sohn (8 Jahre ) mithabe und der Fängt schon Zander und Barsch und hat noch nie geangelt dann staunen manche Angler.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*



Hotspot schrieb:


> An die GPS Freaks
> 
> bekannte Hotspots
> 
> ...


 

 Da sind richtig gute Stellen dabei an einigen habe ich auch schon große Stachelritter gefangen.Und für Uferangler absolut Ideal.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

war jemand mal wieder in Roermond


----------



## micha1581 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

noch nicht. aber bald :q


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

micha, du hast aber nicht den Trailer, der neben OBI in Laurensberg stand, oder?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## kostjagarnix (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hallo,
weiß jemand von euch wie es hier: *Maaspark  Boschmolenplas *( 51°11'1.19"N   5°52'26.06"E)
mit dem Fischbestand aussieht. wir sind im Sommer eine Woche im Park und wollten direkt vor den Ferienhäusern im See angeln. Hatte vor hauptsächlich auf Karpfen zu gehen. Zwischendurch feedern und auf Hecht....


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hallo
51"10`18.58"N 5"52`15.89"E ist eine sehr schöne Stelle nur 3 min weit weg von Euch.


----------



## Dodo 20 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hi

Wie sieht es denn mit dem oolderplaas aus. War da einer von euch schonmal? Und ist vom Ufer gut zu fangen?

Gruß
Dodo


----------



## he_ad (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

wenn de nicht fußlahm bist  is auch in ool was zu holen
must aber weit laufen


----------



## theundertaker (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

muss man garnicht...an dem runden parkplatz dort hab ich auch schon einen 45er barsch gefangen oder 43er...weiß nicht mehr genau


----------



## he_ad (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

ja aber an dem rundem parkplaz hat man auch keine ruhe 
wenn man am sandstrand  vorbei geht und dan so 300 meter um die kurve  kommt ein kleiner abgang .... 
andere verate ich nit ...
am besten einfach mal nen wandertag mit der spinnrute einlegen und man findet die guten stellen von selbst :vik:
und wenn nit hat man schoene landschaft gesehen :q
mfg 
head


----------



## Dodo 20 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

ok danke dann pack ich mal die wanderschuhe aus


----------



## Udo561 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Hi,
ja sann ist die erste Stelle ja schon gefunden ,
viel Glück ,
Gruß Udo
ps. bin jetzt auch mal los ;-)


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Roermond??*

Da bin ich zu faul für, komplett da rum zu laufen 

Ich hatte da meine Ruhe, es war nämlich Winter =))


----------

